# Zombie Apocalypse Plans?



## Forever (Jun 24, 2011)

Whats you plan when the inevitable happens? How will it all work out?

Weapons:

Food:

Clothing:

Transportion:

Location and Housing:

Survivors:

Past Time:

(Just a guidline to help your post and organize.)


----------



## MikeWolf (Jun 24, 2011)

I would (assuming I'm home when i find out) take the only weapons i have, a softball bat, and a 8 inch long survival knife, go to Walmart to grab supplies and a shotgun, and wing it from there.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't use the guideline, as the plan explains itself.

1; When the outbreak occurs; grab a few close friends and go to the home depot that is 5 minutes away from my house.  
2; Lock it up and build a bridge to the Costco and the Walmart next to it.  
3; Lock up both.  
4; Build a zombie-killing maze out of all the Home Depot's supplies, consisting of a wooden maze with booby-traps consisting of nail guns and saw blades.  
5; Open the maze to the "public".  
6; Enjoy.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3798220/
I think that says enough.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2011)

Depends entirely on the scale of the infection. British roads are pretty thin and get very cramped, and having zombies on the roads is going to really fuck shit up, especially with traffic or accidents that may have occured up ahead, so travelling on the roads is a no-no, HOWEVER, there's a docks nearby with a ton of little holiday boats owned by friendly, generous people over in the village, so that's a good bet, if I can get there in time. Just follow the big rivers until we get to the seas, where we can go somewhere nice, like France. 

Now for weapons, there's a over-under double-barrled shotgun, and a pair of pump-action and lever-action shotguns, which will need their wadding removed from the magazine tubes to add room for at least 5 extra rounds each instead of the 3-round limit for UK shotty licenses. There's just under 1,000 shells to go around, with a few bandoliers. 

For clothing, I'd wear as much leather as possible. Human teeth will have a shit-ton of trouble getting through leather. Dealing with temperature isn't much of an issue, since this is England. I'd also wear a welding mask to stop my face from getting bitten off, and replace the tinted visor with a clear plastic material instead. I also want the mask just for the sake of the minor Killing Floor reference.

Survivors? You can't really plan to have survivors. The only people that will be with me are the people that are there to be with me, and can also be trusted. 

As for food, there's lots of frozen stuff to go around. Provided that we have time for this outbreak (we're in the countryside, after all) we'd unplug all the unecessary shit like hairdryers in bedrooms and replace that with freezers, fridges and microwaves. We'd destroy the stairs so the undead have no means of climbing up. Zombie-proofing the downstairs area would be a good idea as well. Having zombies break into the house and then seeing them derp around below, where the stairs used to be will start to get fucking scary.

For past times, I assume you mean "shit to do." Now, we have a rather large, portable backup generator that can be used to power the house, if needed. We'd have access to computers, game consoles, and TVs with DVD players. All we have to do is just sit tight and wait for it all to blow over. Also don't forget the earplugs - when there's zombies all over the place, the noise can easily drive you insane.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 24, 2011)

Shouldn't this technically be in the Forum Games?


----------



## Forever (Jun 24, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Shouldn't this technically be in the Forum Games?


 
It aint a competiton, aint a game, and its just to see who has a good plan.


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 24, 2011)

Weapons: One schizophrenic hobo with a shotgun; I'll pay him to shoot me.

Food: Ambrosia.

Clothing: Angel robes 

Transportion: FLYIIIING

Location and Housing: Heaven, housing awesome-er than those shown on Cribz.

Survivors: Eh....the hobo's crazy enough to make it.

Past Time: lol'ing at Earth.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey didn't we had this topic before........?


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm fairly certain the Zombie apocalypse will never ha--
I will have four zombie survival kits equipped with silenced automatic weaponry, silenced handguns, shotguns, trench knives, crowbars, medical equipment, flashlights, and everything else recommended in my Zombie Survival Guide that I actually bought. They will be in my secret basement next to my fallout shelter and prototype should-the-earth-plummet-into-the-sun prototype rocket ship.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd just follow the instructions in the Zombie Survival Guide by Max Brooks. id read that like the Bible as well as the actual Bible i already have then I'd be like Grigori from Half-life 2 minus the suicide by fire thing


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 24, 2011)

Basic plan: Run like shit's on fire, especially if it is. 

PROTIPS: Trying to wait out being besieged by an enemy whose biggest advantage is the ability to wait indefinitely is not a fantastic idea.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a 7 page plan right now but I'll just keep this short.

Weapons: Bow and arrows, knives, gun, any thing else I can use and is easy to carry.

Food: anything that has a long shelf life and doesn't need to electricity to be fit to eat. basicly a lot of jerky and canned foods.

Clothing: stuff that can hold up for a long time. both for summer and winter. hiking/snowboots and tennis shoes. 

Transportion: Car unless the roads are packed. feet.

Location and Housing: If possible stay in the upper part of my shed and block the door. Move anything that they could possibly climb away from the openings in the upperfloor and pull the ladder up with me. If that isn't possible then I would pack up my hiking gear and head to the mountains.

Survivors: If I could I would save my family.

Past Time:If I know I am safe I would make a safer shelter or create one.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Basic plan: Run like shit's on fire, especially if it is.
> 
> PROTIPS: Trying to wait out being besieged by an enemy whose biggest advantage is the ability to wait indefinitely is not a fantastic idea.



Ah, but there's always rescue, isn't there? Of course, it won't be like some cheesy-ass movie where rescue never comes, despite the fact that there are neighboring allied countries with fucking huge tanks and shit. Especially beneficial if you're on an island like England. In a time like this, an allied country wouldn't let the other countries just die.

Don't forget that article on Cracked.com on how a zombie uprising will fail quickly!


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 24, 2011)

The presence of zombies turns all governments and government employes into absolute retards. How could you not know that? Haven't you watched any zombie movie ever? :v 


If there is a rescue, I'd just as soon look for it as wait for it to find me.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 24, 2011)

Hunker down, circle the wagons, clean guns....just another day chez Irreverent.   ToeClaws and Cathulu are coming over, they're good friends.  We'll eat them last.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll actually probably be that scientist guy that gains valuable research but has no common survival sense and ends up dying before the movie is over.


----------



## Ames (Jun 24, 2011)

Self-immolation.

It's the best way out of any apocalypse.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh no, I wouldn't just survive a zombie apocalypse.  I would use the turmoil to rebuild civilization in my image afterwords.
If it's type 1 and type 2 zombies-
Short version I would create my own military-state that would exterminate the zombies to reclaim land, then fortify, then reclaim more land, etc.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 25, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Self-immolation.
> 
> It's the best way out of any apocalypse.


 
That's ninjas, James. Ninjas can't get you if you're on fire.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 25, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> That's ninjas, James. Ninjas can't get you if you're on fire.


 Oh god if it's necromorphs we're fucked.


----------



## johnny (Jun 25, 2011)

Weapons: over/under double barrel ten gague

Food: Walmart

Clothing: Walmart

Transportion: stolen City bus/school bus

Location and Housing: Walmart

Survivors: Me, Eboni, Patrick, Nathan

Past Time: wrist rocket zombie target practice with buck shot


----------



## Koronikov (Jun 25, 2011)

Weapons: Improvise whatever i can get my hands and carry

Food:canned food and high carb foods

Clothing:light and tight, YAY spandex ;~;

Transportion: my feet, maybe a bike or car

Location and Housing: mobile during the day, up high at night 

Survivors: safety in numbers, trade supplies and what not, kill zombies as i sees em, kill infected before they turned 

Past Time: luxury can do with out

I plan on keeping mobile killing em when i see em one zombie is no big threat if they are slow zombies, however fast ones, then i gotta watch my step. If a survivor finds me they can join sure why not, if they are infected I'll put em down. food scarce and thus get and keep what i can carry stash some, ect. look for civilization. key is SURVIVE no matter what


----------



## Cain (Jun 25, 2011)

Find an army depot/warehouse. Hooah.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok... New plan; find Jagged Edge before the outbreak.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 25, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Find an army depot/warehouse. Hooah.


 Except everyone else is going to be raiding it as well... and you know what that means? tasty brains bottlenecked road


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jun 25, 2011)

I like to go into detail for these kind of things, so I may end up writing a wall of text. Either way, here I go.

Weapons:
For weapons, I have a machete I use for cutting weeds around my house.  It's a little dull as of now, but can be sharpened. Also, I have a kendo  stick which is very durable and can survive a couple hundred strikes on  skulls or necks. Mostly would use that for blunt force trauma or just  to shove zombies back. There are also a load of make-shift weapons  around my house, mostly blunt objects. Either way, I'll be an avid  scavenger during the whole ordeal so I'll most likely find more weapons  along the way, assuming I survive.

 Food:
For food... Well, me and my family have a habit of having about a weeks  worth of rations in canned food in case all of us decide to lose our  jobs (We're used to poverty), so I think in the beginning, I'd have  something to stand on until I can scavenge for more. Also have a garden  in my back yard with about 3 different vegetables and fruits, 5 of each  plant. Not much, but we can always get more seeds from them for  long-term farming.

 Clothing:
Clothing would be mostly what I'd be wearing at the time, which would  most likely be normal clothes; jeans and short sleeve shirt. Not exactly  protective clothing, so I'd be vulnerable to bites and scratches if I'm  caught off guard. However, I would be able to move quickly if need be  without being restricted.

Transportation:
I would be worrying about transportation for the most part, at least not  for a long while. My plan revolves around bunkering down in a safe  place until it becomes safe to rebuild my town (rather not leave, it's a  decent bay-side town) or until time has passed for it to be at least  safer to travel. I believe that the first days of a breakout would be  the most dangerous to try to travel in, between panicked survivors  crowding the streets with their cars and the initial pillaging for  resources, I just don't think it wouldn't be safe. The only flaw with  staying stationary is the chance that my town would be overwhelmed with  zombies.

 Location and Housing:
As I mentioned, I would prefer not to leave my town because it's an  ideal place to rebuild and bountiful for a scavenger. It's wide streets  make it easy for traveling within the town without being ambushed around  a corner and the number of houses are great for quick get-a-ways, so I  think it's fine if you would keep on your toes while traveling. The  house I'm living in now isn't ideal for bunkering down, however. I may  try to take refugee in another abandoned house or a fellow survivor's  home if it could be barricaded properly.

 Survivors:
The very moment I find out about an outbreak, my first instinct would be  to come to a safe place and try to contact as many of my friends and  acquaintances as possible. I know a number of people who can prove to be  invaluable in resources. Between melee weapons, firearms, drugs (Yeah, I  know. I'm in a "bad" crowd) and general common sense, some would be a  great contribution to my group. The only problem is that tensions may  run high between each other from morals to lifestyle choices. I also  know that some aren't as dead-nerved as some others, so breakdowns and  mental trauma may run through a bit too hard which isn't anything I'd be  looking forward to and may result in my inevitable death.

 Past Time:
My pass time can be described in one word. Drugs. Lots of drugs. Sure, there's the company of others, but their company is better on drugs >.<


Not sure what else could be said. There's a lot of holes going in this 'plan', mostly because it relies on the reclamation of an apocalyptic scenario and help from others who may not be up to par with survival skills, but it's all I got D:


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh look another one of these threads.

Weapons:  Whatever I can find, preferably something that doesn't require bullets and is somewhat silent (a bow, sword, scythe, something with reach) so that I don't draw a massive horde of them onto me because of the sound from a gunshot/grenade/pipe bomb/what have you 

Food: Jerky, canned goods, lots of gum, and maybe fresh meat or vegetables depending on what kind of infection the zombie apocalypse is (does it affect animals?) and/or if I have an ice box or cooler of some sort

Clothing: Depends on the climate, situation, what kind of zombies are there, and if I was to say, go out and gather food while fighting zombies, I would wear leather and other types of armor and/or bite/scratch resistant materials

Transportion:  Depends on the situation, but preferably something well protected against massive hordes of zombies while being able to run them over

Location and Housing:  As weird as it sounds I would go to the school, it has large buildings (with thick metal doors) that are able to house many people and only two roads lead into the area (and they have those giant metal bars that are supposed to block cars) that the zombies would have an easy time finding, not to mention it would make a great base of operations where, if enough people were there and the 'adults' weren't stereotypically thinking of every person under a certain age as a dumb kid who should sit down and shut up (because they always know best, right?), I could organize a resistance, reclaim areas around the school while defending them from attacks, and rebuild society (if the government collapsed, which is possible).

Survivors:  Anyone who I met who isn't going to turn into a zombie is welcome to come along, but if they were I don't care who they are, if they tried to get into wherever I was staying they would be killed (I seriously hate when this happens in movies and they let the person in, and then the person ends up ruining _everything_).

Past Time: Hunting zombies, drinking liquor(a zombie apocalypse is depressing thing), playing games and watching movies if there was power, ect. . .ect. . .ect. . .

Getting Infected: Find a sword/battle axe/melee weapon of some sort and proceed to go berserk and let out all my anger/rage/frustration(wouldn't you be pretty pissed off in a zombie apocalypse if you got bitten?) on the zombies by slaughtering the biggest crowd of zombies I could find until they were all dead


Of course all plans are subject to change depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Ley (Jun 25, 2011)

flip my shit. /internet toughguy


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2011)

Aha, oh man. I haven't been into the zombie apocalypse thing in a while. I guess it's true that teens go through a shit-load of phases.
Now are we talking about the fast zombies (left 4 dead) or the slow zombies (dead rising) or just the plain "you're fucking screwed" zombies (night of the living dead)? These answers would be for the slow zombies.

Weapons: Crowbar

Food: Fucking granola bars

Clothing: Respirator, wifebeater, steel-toe boots. Why? Because I want to have one of those memorable "videogame badass" looks. I don't think anyone's gone for the respirator look, at least when it wasn't requested.

Transportion: Slow zombie apocalypses are fun as shit because they're the stupidest and slowest they can get without being dead. I'd ride in a golf cart.

Location and Housing: I'd stay in peoples' basements for a night. They'd probably let me since the world is going to shit. If not, I would do a lot of traveling anyway.

Survivors: The cliche female, paranoid college student, and black guy.

Past Time: Music, fapping, crying in a corner


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it wrong that I already have a whole contingency plan in a folder under my bed with maps to possible weapon locations, where transport can be gained, where supplies are kept, and any and all roads out of town, and the surrounding area? XD


*Weapons:* 

(Just in case you were wondering, yes I do know where in my area I would find all these weapons.  This is Spain, so the handguns and MP5k's are used by local law enforcement.  The M4A1's are used by the Guardia Civil, basically the Spanish version of a SWAT team.  The Katana I can get from one of the many Chinese Bazaars, and the switchblade I can get from the same place as well.)

-2 Colt M1911 handguns in leg holsters
-2 MP5k SMG's in underarm holsters
-A Katana strapped to back
-Carrying M4A1 Assault rifle
-Small switchblade, or other decent knife

*Food:* Whatever I find really.  But I'll always make sure to carry a 2 liter bottle of water, and a few energy bars, such like with me.

*Clothing:*

-Picture I took ages ago of what I'd look like in a zombie Apocalypse.
-Another picture, of my updated outfit this time taken a few months after the first one.  This has a few changes, E.G. the fingerless gloves are gone, replaced by black sweatband around wrist.  Also since I didn't have all the prop guns, I don't have the other M1911, or the MP5k's, or the Katana, but I would IRL.

*Transportion:  *Yamaha YZFR1 Motor Bike

*Location and Housing:  *I wouldn't have any permenant location nor house.  I'd keep travelling, keep moving, and essentially keep myself alive.

*Survivors:  *Preferably none, I'd go out on the bike alone, and pretty much lone wolf it, and keep to myself.  However if I did get caught up with a group, or I did have to help others out I would.

*Past Time: *Playing Undead Hollywood squares (yes stolen from the Dawn Of the Dead remake, deal with it), keep  checking the net and stuff on my mobile phone which I will charge up wherever there is power.  

That is pretty much the basics of my plan, there is a lot more to it than just that, but it's too much to explain in a post, and I don't want to make a tl;dr post so yeah...


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks like somebody needs a job and some buddies.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 25, 2011)

Weapons: We don't get guns here, but if I can get to squire street (my friend's place) we have sharp katanas, broadswords, longswords, daggers, cavalry swords etc etc. However, it's on the other side of the city, so I'll probably not be able to get there. What we have: Frying pans, fire extinguisher... Apart from that, we're kinda fucked.

Food: Tescos just up the road. Grab canned food, fill backpack. Repeat at any places we find.

Clothing: Good leather jacket, thick trousers when possible. Two sets of winter clothes, two sets of summer clothes.

Transportion: Bicycle. Raid the bicycle store down the road - fast, quiet and doesn't run out of fuel. Also, manoueverable and light. Can be carried across rough terrain.

Location and Housing: Bring my tent. Cycle alllll the way up to the islands. Live there, maybe in a broch.

Survivors: If we meet any friendlies, they're welcome to come along provided they supply themselves. Sam and I will be sticking together.

Past Time: Running from zombies?


----------



## Cain (Jun 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Except everyone else is going to be raiding it as well... and you know what that means? tasty brains bottlenecked road


 

Find an army depot/base/warehouse in alaska.


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 25, 2011)

Weapons: Titanium baseball bat and a butchers knife. May have to find or borrow other weapons from the psycho who lives across the street from me. If that happens however, he'll be just as dead as the zombies.

Food: Everything in our fridge and cabinets, when we run out, we'll just go raiding the various candy and convenience stores and grocers around here.

Clothing: What I'm wearing right now, and everything in my closet, not much protection from zombie bites and scratches, but I'm a fast runner at least.

Transportion: My own 2 feet, unless someone else is willing to let me ride in their car.

Location and Housing: My apartment, doors and windows made zombie-proof. If zombies break in, I'll escape through a window and run to one of my friends house, or a store, or someone else's house. 

Survivors: My mom, and hopefully all of my good IRL friends, plus whoever else around my apartment complex that isn't a creeper, and other survivors.

Past Time: Drawing, listening to music, interneting if available, TVs, video games, zombie bashing, cooking, getting used to the new world, and annoying my friends.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 25, 2011)

Weapons: Guns (lots of 'em), Aperture Science Handheld Portal Device (could come in handy), um, that's pretty much it. Close-range stuff is useless, anyways.

Food: yes

Clothing: Lightweight (but strong and flexible) armour (maybe made out of carbon nanotubes?), Helmets (Master Chiefs Mark IV, much?)

Transportion: ATV's, Motorcycles, trucks, stuff.

Location and Housing: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/anti-zombie-fortress

Survivors: Chuck Norris, myself, Samus Aran, my most epic friends who wouldn't die on the first day, a bunch of you guys (a girl needs some furreh company!)

Past Time: Driving over zombies in ATVs, shooting people that I hate in the head (here's looking at you, Rebecca Black!)


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

*Weapons:*
None, I'm a medic. My gun shoots medicine. Real answer; I would use melee weapons and the bow I have for deer hunting. I also have a rifle (Winchester M70 and .35 Remington ammo) but I'd only use that for sniping. 

*Food:*
I know how to can food, skin animals, and cook over a fire. I'm fine in this aspect.

*Clothing:*
Digital camo, jungle boots, wool socks, long johns, and a helmet. 

*Transportation:*
On foot. Anything else draws too much attention.

*Location and Housing:*
Tree stand, assuming zombies can't climb. I would transport trash and waste to a place far from the stand to prevent scent attraction. 

*Survivors:*
Fuck you guys, die in the streets. I am a survival expert and don't need friends. >:/

*Past Time:*
Training my dogs, whittling, reading whatever books I can find, and napping.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2011)

Why the fuck-in-hell are people talking like this BS WILL happen? This is the real world, not some zombie movie.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 25, 2011)

I like this thread. 

I can tell by people's post lengths how lonely they are. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I like this thread.
> 
> I can tell by people's post lengths how lonely they are. :V



Are you sure you're on FaF? :v


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

kill myself


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd realize that I'm more likely in the 99.99% of the world population that gets killed, and save the zombies the trouble.  I honestly think that the sheer emotional stress caused by such an outbreak would ultimately destroy me.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 25, 2011)

Raid houses for weapons and THEN go out somewhere for better weapons. You need to be armed those first few minutes.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 25, 2011)

Slight update once again on my outfit, mainly because I'm bored and I felt like doing all this.   Here is a few pose-style pics of me and my new outfit.  Also featuring makeup effects, and prop weapons, a Colt M1911 and a Beretta 9mm to be exact.

My attempt to look threatening (just doing this because I'm bored)
Posing with the Colt M1911
Dual Wielding The M1911 and the Beretta


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 26, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Slight update once again on my outfit, mainly because I'm bored and I felt like doing all this.   Here is a few pose-style pics of me and my new outfit.  Also featuring makeup effects, and prop weapons, a Colt M1911 and a Beretta 9mm to be exact.
> 
> My attempt to look threatening (just doing this because I'm bored)
> Posing with the Colt M1911
> Dual Wielding The M1911 and the Beretta


 
Pewpewpewpewpew.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 26, 2011)

Zombie survival plan: Burn everything


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> This is the real world, not some zombie movie.


 
On some Canadian forums, "Zombie" is a code word for "those that ain't like us."


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 26, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Why the fuck-in-hell are people talking like this BS WILL happen? This is the real world, not some zombie movie.


 
I forget most of the details, but I heard some time ago that there is some rare disease in a part of africa that is a quite similar, watered-down version of the zombie virus featured in movies. It often affects the victim in a way that makes him appear as a "zombie" in the older definition of the word and often causes memory loss, personality change, and in some cases, aggressiveness. It's only a temporary illness, though. 

But the whole moaning, groaning, face-biting, heading-towards-you-with-missing-limbs, breaking-out-of-coffins thing we see in movies? Not likely at all, but a disease similar to the one described but a lot more threatening? Quite possible. I mean, look at rabies and what it does to small mammals. It'd likely come to the point where it'd require you to use brute force to defend yourself, but not to the scale of what we see in zombie flicks. I doubt it could ever happen in our lifetimes, but somewhere much further down the road, it just might!


----------



## israfur (Jun 26, 2011)

Ehh.. I'll just suspend myself in deep cryosleep and deal with the aftermath years later.
For those who don't know -cryosleep is where you're frozen for a long time, but still alive. Think Futurama.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 26, 2011)

Find weapons depot, get some food on the way there, get trucks that can run over human size prey, hope I am still a good shot with most weapons.

Bah.


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

Im not too sure but i think this could be put in forum games. But here is fine.

Weapons: Valdin's Blade Rifle, AK-47 W/Chainsaw and Gernade Launcher, Energy Sword, Molotovs (more on that later.), Dual wield C275s. Aiming for the head is best in a zombie attack as they cannot live without it... much.

Food: Raid the local supermarket. The only time shoplifting is allowed is during a zombie attack. Stock up on as much energy drinks and beer as you can,     and popcorn, light and filling. Also take some raw meat with you to lure zombies and Vodka For Molotovs/Wounds.

Clothing: Raid a hardware store for Knee Pads, Wear light, durable clothing which can keep you cool. (Fighter torso with army pants/boots. Also wear a slipknot mask if you can.). Have infinity face paint on.

Transportion: Breakin and steal a jeep.

Location and Housing: Stay out on the streets open areas as much as you can. Sleep somewhere in which you cant acces through doors. (up a tree)

Survivors: Some of my friends but they will have to get their own stuff. Otherwise Solo the zombies.

Past Time: Killin Zombies, listening to iPod.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 26, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> *STUFF*



My face after reading Sarukai's post.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 26, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Past Time: Killin Zombies *while listening to iPod.*


 
I can promise you, that will get you killed. Wait 'til a zombie creeps up behind you and bites you in the arse. And you will never hear him.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 29, 2011)

Weapons: Primary Weapon: Carbine (whichever take 9mm)
Secondary Weapon: 9mm handgun
Close-Combat Weapon:Trench Spike

Food: Anything safe for humans that hasn't been tainted. 

Clothing: T-shirt, comfortable jeans, running shoes, cap. 

Transportion: Feet, maybe dirt bike if fuel permits. Backpack for carrying supplies. 

Location and Housing: Nowhere too long, hopefully. 

Survivors: Lauren Faust, Tim Curry :V 

Past Time: Reading whatever I can grab


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 30, 2011)

Shufflers: Kill the fucks with whatever objects you can find.

Runners: Cry.

It's not hard.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 30, 2011)

Jared said:


> Shufflers: Kill the fucks with whatever objects you can find.
> 
> Runners: Cry.
> 
> It's not hard.



Actually the runners arn't overly hard to beat, if you have a decent strategy.  I mean, yes they can run faster than most of us, but still, you only need to keep ahead of them until you reach your predetermined safe point (or wherever you are going if you are on the move), from there simply implement whatever strategy you have and badabing badaboom your fine and dandy.  

My personal strategy is jump on top of something like a truck, or bus so I'm high enough to be out of reach from the group that was chasing me, but low enough and close enough that my aim will be perfect.  From there I just stay up there until all the undead that were after me are dead, then I hop down and get the hell out as fast as possible.  My motorbike I previously mentioned would be very useful for this getting out asap thing.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 30, 2011)

Ruger 10/22 with 30 round magazines: $240, max. Ruger mini-14: $650.

Carhartt jacket and pants, along with some shit-kicker boots.

Food: Canned, high in fat and protein.

Location: San Antonio, moving towards the coast.

Vehicle: Something Reliable and Efficient: The Reliant Robin.


----------



## Tango (Jun 30, 2011)

Food: The two year stockpile I already have.

Weapons: The several guns I have plus any explosive devices I need to manufacture.

Clothing: Raid the local Salvation Army store before hand or at first news of the outbreak. If nothing else, scavange when raiding areas of my city.

Transportation: Not needed.

Location: My easily barricaded and defended apartment.

Survivors: Me, my mate, and our roommate. To everyone else: Good luck, sluts!

Past Time: Reading, radios, laughing at idiots trying to brave the zombie hordes because they didn't stock up, and orgies.


----------



## Cain (Jun 30, 2011)

I have some time, so I thought I'd answer this in detail.

Weapons: Pretty much anything I could scavenge, but mostly I would either find a high ROF gun, with a big round, and is quite accurate. (Gotta nail those zombie fuckers in the head!) Something like the Magpul Masada, or the Bushmaster. And I'd carry a powerful handgun around, maybe a desert eagle or a good old M1911 .45.

Food: Canned food. MRE's. Anything really, but mostly things quick to make if I'm on the move, maybe I can cook up some SpagBol if I've hunkered down in a house somewhere.

Clothing: Long Sleeves, Long Pants, Boots, maybe Airsoft protection gear for lightness, but also durability against human teeth 

Transportation: Cars, SUVs, anything that'll withstand the impact of several zombies, can go quite fast, good mileage.

Location and Housing:Something not too remote, with supplies nearby. Maybe a small-ish town that's not too infested with zombies.

Survivors: First, I'd check if they'd been bitten. If they have, either shoot 'em, or swiftly move on. But more pairs of eyes and more lead can't be harmful! Meet any nice looking, un-infected women, we have to 'get busy' to make sure the human race doesn't die out! (For repopulation reasons only ofc)

Past Time: Oh, I dunno. Anything really, sports, maybe some gaming, etc.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 30, 2011)

Personally, I'd say a Desert Eagle is a massive no-no. Way too noisy, way too big, way too heavy, way too much recoil, way too little ammo per magazine, way too powerful, and the ammo is way too expensive, and this kind of gun really can't be used efficiently. A .45 is alright though, but the gun that you'd really want is one that guarantees the penetration of a human skull in close range, it's light, it holds plenty of ammunition per magazine (Like a Glock 17, they hold what, 18(+1)?) and uses 9mm rounds, which are cheap and easy to find, especially in the states. A .45 is a more powerful round, yes, but why do you need that? You'd need a more powerful round if you're going to shoot someone in the body in a war against other armed humans for better guarantee of getting a kill with a shot to the body, but with a round that goes straight into a zombie's brain every time, that extra power is not at all necessary.

If I were in a perfect world, I'd go with an Mp5k PDW with a folding stock, a front grip, 30-round magazines, a laser pointer for those awkward moments where I haven't got much time to make a proper aiming stance and guaranteed close-range hits, and set it to semi-automatic and perhaps weld the switch in place so I don't ever get encouraged to flip to full-auto and spray like a retard. Max Brook's survival guide states that a pistol is not a stable weapon when it comes to aiming, but it can save you in a pinch when e.g. grappled by an attacker - a shot that requires no skill, just a bit of speed. The Mp5k PDW is also a very small weapon, so it's great for close ecounters, cramped areas, and carrying. The folding stock assists that even further, I can aim accurately when I really need to as well. Basically, it combines the loveliness of both a compact carbine and a handgun.

And why am I talking about this as if it's an everyday thing? Fml, I'm such a retard.


----------



## Cain (Jun 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Personally, I'd say a Desert Eagle is a massive no-no. Way too noisy, way too big, way too heavy, way too much recoil, way too little ammo per magazine, way too powerful, and the ammo is way too expensive, and this kind of gun really can't be used efficiently. A .45 is alright though, but the gun that you'd really want is one that guarantees the penetration of a human skull in close range, it's light, it holds plenty of ammunition per magazine (Like a Glock 17, they hold what, 18(+1)?) and uses 9mm rounds, which are cheap and easy to find, especially in the states. A .45 is a more powerful round, yes, but why do you need that? You'd need a more powerful round if you're going to shoot someone in the body in a war against other armed humans for better guarantee of getting a kill with a shot to the body, but with a round that goes straight into a zombie's brain every time, that extra power is not at all necessary.
> 
> If I were in a perfect world, I'd go with an Mp5k PDW with a folding stock, a front grip, 30-round magazines, a laser pointer for those awkward moments where I haven't got much time to make a proper aiming stance and guaranteed close-range hits, and set it to semi-automatic and perhaps weld the switch in place so I don't ever get encouraged to flip to full-auto and spray like a retard. Max Brook's survival guide states that a pistol is not a stable weapon when it comes to aiming, but it can save you in a pinch when e.g. grappled by an attacker - a shot that requires no skill, just a bit of speed. The Mp5k PDW is also a very small weapon, so it's great for close ecounters, cramped areas, and carrying. The folding stock assists that even further, I can aim accurately when I really need to as well. Basically, it combines the loveliness of both a compact carbine and a handgun.
> 
> And why am I talking about this as if it's an everyday thing? Fml, I'm such a retard.


 
Oh I forgot, I'd put my vehicle as a modified Humvee with a .50cal on the top. I'd modify it somehow, so that I could drive properly while manning the .50.


----------



## Heimdal (Jun 30, 2011)

I would eat someone.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 30, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> words


 
Just up and admit you want to kill people, Christ


----------



## anero (Jun 30, 2011)

I got a hockey stick and a skateboard
I'll be good


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 30, 2011)

Skift said:


> Just up and admit you want to kill people, Christ


 
Why?  It's it because I came up with a fucking awesome plan?  If so, then yes, I do...hence why I will join the army, once I'm not so fat bastard like.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 30, 2011)

I love these threads for some reason.

Weapons: Probably the easiest things to get our hands on: Beretta M9s, Remington 870s, and M16s (Basically, all the military-issue stuff).

Transportation: The Paramount Marauder. Weighs in at just under 11 tons, has 90mm thick perspex windows, and can withstand the blast of 7lbs of C4 explosive. It can also do this.

Food: Bash through a supermarket wall and collect all the stomachable canned stuff (For the love of humanity, no spam...) and several 2.5 gallon water jugs. Repeat every week or so.

Clothing: Probably military fatigues, since they take abuse well and are made of rip-stop material, so perhaps zombies might have a little harder time.

Location and Housing: Probably in the Marauder. Has room for 8 people, donchaknow.

Survivors: Parents (considering they haven't already passed away by natural causes or nommed on by zombies), and my closest friends. Luckily, they all (with the exception of the girls [stereotype not intended] know how to handle a gun.

Past Time: Probably taking pot-shots at zombies through the portholes in the windows.
Or Monopoly. :V


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 30, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> What what will you do when the super market falls down 'cause you bashed through all the walls?


 
Who said we'd be staying in one place. And who said there was going to be any food or water left (Other people are going to have a similar idea, less the wall bashing part)


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 30, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Why?  It's it because I came up with a fucking awesome plan?  If so, then yes, I do...hence why I will join the army, once I'm not so fat bastard like.


...


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 30, 2011)

raid a gun and ammunition store, and then happy hunting to me ^_^


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 30, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> 5.7x28mm



You must enjoy treasure hunts



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> punch through armor designed to stop 9x19mm



Stupid zombies and their awesome body armour


----------



## Billythe44th (Jul 1, 2011)

Weapon: Uh, there's a wood axe in the garage... I don't live in the kind of neighborhood that inspires gun ownership.

Clothing: I'll just layer some regular clothes, w/extra emphasis on the arms and legs. Ever try to bite through denim pants?

Transportation: Fuck it, I'll walk. I don't live in the desert or the arctic, I'll be fine.

Food: Years of pantry-hoarding has finally paid off!

Location: Except my back-door is made of glass, and cans aren't very portable. Time to fill up the little red wagon and move to, I don't know, one of those swaths of forest that surround the highways.

Allies: Anybody who won't back-stab me.

past-time: time to write the great American Novel that isn't about zombies! People after the end will need something to take their mind off the zeds.


----------



## Koray (Jul 1, 2011)

*Weapons*: 
What i have: A rifle, kitchen knives and my training bow and arrows
 What i would use if i found: Two Colt .45s, a shotgun, a crossbow and big knives

*Food*: Canned food, obviously

*Clothing*: Anything that would be light in order to move easily

*Transportation*: Either a small car, or a pickup truck, or a Hummer (RIP Hummer)

*Location and Housing*: Caves on rocks, where a mindless zombie wouldn't be able to climb

*Survivors*: Someone strong-willed

*Past Time*: Write a Journal about my life, and about what's been happening since the zombies arrived


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jul 1, 2011)

Whats you plan when the inevitable happens? How will it all work out?

Weapons: My father in law is stocked with guns, my husband is a significant shot, and with a little more practice I won't be terrible anymore.

Food: We intend on growing own.

Clothing: What I have on my back. I have basic sewing skills, I can raid homes for fabric.

Transportion: I cycle, and backpack. Can't count on gas or electric for more than a few months. Gas does separate over time.

Location and Housing: My in-laws live in the middle of the mountains. We're good. The population there is minimal.

Survivors: Hopefully me?

Past Time: Garden, cards, sewing, making fabric, carding wool. There's a lot to do when you don't have a store to buy things....

(Just a guidline to help your post and organize.)


----------



## Sar (Jul 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I can promise you, that will get you killed. Wait 'til a zombie creeps up behind you and bites you in the arse. And you will never hear him.


 
hmmm... good point. i should delete the while.
Any strategies for surviving the hordes of zombies?


----------



## Night-san (Jul 2, 2011)

Weapons: I live in Southern Indiana. With my family's gun stash and ammo stash and the neighbors' gun stashes, we could stock a small local army.

Food: For an immediate solution... if it's summertime, we could always live off my neighbor's corn until we get a more reliable food supply. Deer, turkey, coyotes, etc. are plentiful in my area too, and could provide a good meat source provided we get lucky while hunting.

Clothing: I think eventually my band of people would go out and raid the Bass Pro Shop in town, and hope that there aren't too many zombified rednecks hanging around. We'll steal the most useful gear we can find.

Transportion: My dad's Jeep Rubicon outfitted with floodlights on the top. 4-wheel drive, provides decent vision in the dark, a strong winch. One of the most practical cars around.

Location and Housing: I live out in the sticks. We could set up camp in the woods next door (which is a Boy Scout camp, ironically enough). My second choice would be setting up in the Bass Pro Shop I mentioned above, doing our best to zombie-proof it.

Survivors: I'd band together the most capable people I know. I'd like to save my loved ones too, if possible. If someone's bitten... sorry, but you'll have to be put down, and I'm no exception. I'd pull the trigger on myself if necessary.

Past Time: What?


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm impressed that so many people believe that electricity will exist- to recharge batteries, to create the flow of power and transmission of radio waves... really it takes people running the power supply to create electricity. If people are dying of zombie-ism then there wouldn't be anyone to run the power plants and they'll shut down. In the case of nuclear plants they'll explode and irradiate everything within a MASSIVE area. I hope no one lives near those. 

As for gas, there are some hand pumps still out there, but gas does have a limited life, AND it doesn't refill storage tanks on it's own, eventually you'll have used up the storage tanks around yourself, or it'll go bad before you can use it up. 

I hope everyone knows how to cook over either a. campfire or b. clay oven. because white gas will also run out eventually.

I suppose we could all lay our hands on an engineer who actually knows something (in my experience a lot are hacks) and they can help rig things up. 

So I say- learn to cook in conditions you wouldn't want to, and get accustomed to hiking w/80 Ibs on your back.


----------

